# In-Play's Pick Of The Day



## hamme21 (Jun 22, 2009)

Topic moved here from International Picks:

"Starting this thread so I won't need a new one every day. Even stakes at 100$ for each bet.

So far:

Egypt-USA: Take USA +1 @ 1.62 (10Bet) WIN!!!!


Pick for Tomorrow 6/22:

Finland U-21 vs. Spain U-21: back Spain -1.25 @ 1.79 (SBOBet)"




ANOTHER WIN TODAY!

Finland U-21 vs. Spain U-21: back Spain -1.25 @ 1.79 WIN!!!!


Bets: 2
Profit: 141$ (1.41 units)


----------



## Anggun (Jun 24, 2009)

Good beginning!


----------



## hamme21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Another pick for tonight:

Toronto FC vs. NY Red Bulls (USA MLS): pick Toronto -0.25 @ 1.76 (12Bet)

Bets: 2
Profit: 141$ (1.41 Units)


----------



## bingoman (Jan 26, 2010)

well done


----------

